# 24 Heures du Whore - Official Post Whore Contest



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Dudes, so you can get it out of your systems, we're starting the first Officially sanctioned _24 Heures du Whore_ (apologies to the French endurance race).

The rules:
Make as many posts as you can in 24 hours. In each post, include your total. You must actually add something that could be considered a complete thought. It can be completely random though. If you see someone cheat by reporting more posts than they actually have, be the first to rat 'em out and you'll receive an extra credit!. The winner will be the person with the most posts.

To make it more challenging, bans will also be handed out for the following infractions:
- Posting back to back
- Downshifting
- Making a false claim of post count

Bans will be lifted at the end of the competition period. The winner will be the person with the most posts at the end of the 24 hour period (10:35 EST tomorrow), beginning with the submission of this thread.


Get it on!

FCS Count = 1


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Let the games begin!!

Coco = 1


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Took you guys long enough

FCS = 2 = teh leadAr!!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

:wtf: is everyone???

Coco = duece


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

what was wrong with my post whoring thread?

Dry = 1


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

OMG!! Deja vu!!

Coco = tres


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

HA, that thread was funny too. Shouldnt Coco be working right now?

Dry = 2


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like ice cream
1


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

sometimes i wake up screaming
2


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

my co-worker smells like rotten
3


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Aqua Teen Hunger Force is the best show in the universe
4


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

^^^ BAN!!!11!~ no posting back to back

Coco = 4


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

My girlfriend is pretty
2

shit, sorry..i guess i should read the rules


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah buddy, your out of here!

= 3


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

To nice to work today

1


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i downed my count...still DQ'd?
3


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Dry said:


> Shouldnt Coco be working right now?












Coco = 5


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

then instead of working, post whore. Thats what I'm doing and I have a presentation to give in 2 hours on a topic that I havent yet studied....

=4


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

following the rules now with a lowered count
bam 4


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> following the rules now with a lowered count
> bam 4


 a rule is a rule! 










Coco = 6


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn...bye  
tapping out with 5


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i will win this thing

NAH-1


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i'll jump in the mix, need to stay awake!!!!

Wufaded = 1


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> damn...bye
> tapping out with 5


 LOL...FCS makes the decisions around here. Stick around until the official ruling from him. 

Coco=7


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sleeping? its 12 noon here...

NAH 2


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> sometimes i wake up screaming
> 2


tsk tsk.

Sorry, you get teh banination until tomorrow. Have a good day.

FCS = 3


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

already first ban cuz of this thread....that was quick

Wufaded = 2


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

damn FCS, that was harsh... your an asshole.

=5


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Coco said:


> LOL...FCS makes the decisions around here. Stick around until the official ruling from him.
> 
> Coco=7



coco wants to see radioactiv naked

NAH 3


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

there should be a rule that you cant go back and edit posts as well...

=6


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

^^^ yes, i agree, shouldnt be allowed..

Wufaded = 3


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I dunno who locked Dry's other thread, but this thread was something Scott asked me to start on Saturday, I waited cuntil Monday when there'd be more traffic. Thanks for stealing my thunder.

FCS = 4


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

dont you hate when that happens?

Wufaded = 4


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Rathi134=1 


woot woot come on ride the train woot woot


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't need to be part of this thread to be a whore.

Ninety-Nine=20 

eat me.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone see the bball games this weekend? Good stuff! :thumbup:

Coco = 8


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ninety-Nine = 49

ban me and I'll keel yuo.


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Ninety-Nine = 49
> 
> ban me and I'll keel yuo.



how do you go from 20 to 49 im confused...maysome bannation is needed?

Rathi134=2


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

thats funny that scott asked you to make this thread. I started it first!

=7


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

i really like white chocolate mochas, anyone else love them?

Rathi134=3


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

NBA playoffs? Lame....
Dodgers sweeping Giants in S.F.? :thumbup: 

Wufaded = 5


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I get to help Justin with his car today. :loser: 

1


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

I love this one drink caled the choclate monkey, its a mocha with banana syrup in it mmmmmm tasty

Rathi134=4


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's a cookie.










Coco=9


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

damn co-workers and their prying eyes......keeping me from whorin it up!!!

Wufadedd = 6


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

haha that sucks man, you're gonna lose I imagine.

=8


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

regular mochas are tasty as well though

Rathi134=5


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I have a hole in one of my teeth...I think it's going to fall out any day now. 

Coco=10


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

not a fan of warm drinks

=9


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

dont count me out!!!

Wufaded = 7


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ninety-nine = 3


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Dry, why do you let everyone know if the microscopic size of your manhood?

Coco=11


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I saw that edit Coco....100 to 10......slow down guy!

Wufaded = 8


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Dry said:


> not a fan of warm drinks
> 
> =9



iced mochas for you?

Rathi134=6


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> I saw that edit Coco....100 to 10......slow down guy!
> 
> Wufaded = 8


 Damn, I know!! My hands and eyes are playing tricks on me. :crazy:

Coco=12


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

i hate when people charge to add whip cream


Rathi134=7


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

99 = 4


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

geez imagine all the email notifications cuz of this thread....  

Wufaded = 9


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Glad I have my notification turned off.

Coco=13


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

its like ketchcup or mustard. you just dont charge for it damn it

Rathi134=7


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Yup gotta do that

Wufaded = 10


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Rathi134 said:


> its like ketchcup or mustard. you just dont charge for it damn it
> 
> Rathi134=7


 same goes for salsa for breakfast tacos...i hate when they charge!

Coco=14


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Coco said:


> same goes for salsa for breakfast tacos...i hate when they charge!
> 
> Coco=14




25 cents for whip cream, good thing is my new coffee shop does not charge and they even put little sprinkles on it


Rathi134=8


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

99=5


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

interesting picture, but i think a picture of a mocha would be cooler
Rathi134=9


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

99=6


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

never had an espresso before though

Rathi134=10


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

=10


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

99=7


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

you are a post whore

=11


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Coco=15


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

99=8


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

im too lazy to look for pictures blah

Rathi134=11


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

QUIT COPYING ME WITH THE PHOTOS
:dumbass:

me = 9


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

what is there to talk about people

Rathi134=12


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Rathi, you have 12, not 11.

Coco=16


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

mocha? expresso? whip cream w/sprinkles???? only black coffee for me!

Wufaded = 11


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> mocha? expresso? whip cream w/sprinkles???? only black coffee for me!
> 
> Wufaded = 11



normal coffee is tasty to, hey under representing post count isnt bad lol bad i editted it

Rathi134=13


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Does coffee help keep any of you awake? It has no effect on me.

Coco=17


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Coco said:


> Does coffee help keep any of you awake? It has no effect on me.
> 
> Coco=17



not really

Rathi134=14


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

ahh i dont drink coffee too much. only once in a great while, but it doesnt affect me

Wufaded = 12


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

why does it cost so damn much

Rathi134=15


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Since I geuss pictures count also, here is onee.










2


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Big baller!

Coco=18


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

im hungry, one more hour til lunch :thumbup: 

Wufaded = 13


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> im hungry, one more hour til lunch :thumbup:
> 
> Wufaded = 13



i ate already booyah

Rathi134=16


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I already ate lunch.... mmmmmm. Minute maid also has a booth at the school and I got a free 6 pack... I am the winner!

=12


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Dry said:


> I already ate lunch.... mmmmmm. Minute maid also has a booth at the school and I got a free 6 pack... I am the winner!
> 
> =12




i see, i had spaghetti, the usual diet of a college student

Rathi134=17


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Potluck @ work today....only good reason to be here

=2


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

this thread is going to kill me, first nice day of the year, its almost 80 outside, and I'm stuck here writing a paper and whoring. I wish I wasnt such a procrastinator/loser. :-D

=13


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

got some _papusas_ waiting for me in the fridge as soon as the damn bell rings here!!!

Wufaded = 14


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Chunky soup fer me.

Coco=19


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

vector03 said:


> Potluck @ work today....only good reason to be here
> 
> =2


i got 2 days of work left then im done with those pricks

Rathi134=18


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> got some _papusas_ waiting for me in the fridge as soon as the damn bell rings here!!!
> 
> Wufaded = 14


 They call them pupusas over here. I think we're talking about the same thing.
Coco=20


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

High of 86 here in B-more today.....praying for a power outage @ work

= 3


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Coco said:


> They call them pupusas over here. I think we're talking about the same thing.
> Coco=20



im catching up to you coco, you gonna let the n00b beat you?

Rathi134=19


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

ive seen papusas and pupusas....not sure which one is right....sad cuz my parents are from el salvador....

Wufaded = 15


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Coco=21


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> ive seen papusas and pupusas....not sure which one is right....sad cuz my parents are from el salvador....
> 
> Wufaded = 15


 We're talking about the exact same thing then! My sister in law is from El Salvador. Haven't had them in a while though, but they sure sound good right aboot now.

Coco=22


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Coco said:


> We're talking about the exact same thing then! My sister in law is from El Salvador. Haven't had them in a while though, but they sure sound good right aboot now.
> 
> Coco=22


bye bye coco you violated the rules muahahahhaha

Rathi134=20


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Damnit...I'm banned.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

dayum what a way to go out!!! :thumbdwn: See ya!

Wufaded = 16


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

btw, its all your fault...you know that right?


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Coco said:


> btw, its all your fault...you know that right?



i pwnz you just like i pwnz ruben back when he posted that one type r

Rathi134=21


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

yes, which will make teh* papusas  * all that much more delicious!!

Wufaded = 17


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> yes, which will make teh* papusas  * all that much more delicious!!
> 
> Wufaded = 17



warning:n00b in the lead n00b in the lead

Rathi134=22


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

you have to sleep sometime.....

Wufaded = 18


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> you have to sleep sometime.....
> 
> Wufaded = 18



never! i got work though which will hurt sigh

Rathi134=23


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ouch, I hope more double posts happen so that I have a chance at winning. I think I do anyway :-D

=14


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

either way.....[Ivan Drago] YOU WILL LOSE......

Wufaded = 19


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

maybe I will, but at least I'll enjoy whoring all day long.

=15


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> either way.....[Ivan Drago] YOU WILL LOSE......
> 
> Wufaded = 19



i cant believe coco double posted

Rathi134=24


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i can, thats what he gets for being a hungry ass....

Wufaded = 20


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> i can, thats what he gets for being a hungry ass....
> 
> Wufaded = 20



what other current events can we discuss 

Rathi134=25


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

this thread is growing faster then my last case of herpes.

=16


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

dont you have somewhere to go? bathroom? go watch T.V......heh-heh

Wufaded = 21


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Dry said:


> this thread is growing faster then my last case of herpes.
> 
> =16



:showpics: 

Rathi134=26


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Rathi134 said:


> i pwnz you just like i pwnz ruben back when he posted that one type r
> 
> Rathi134=21


Somebody get 'em a body bag it's over!

= 4


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I have 1 hour and 10 minutes until my presentation that counts as 50% of my grade... I'm just finishing up the power point presentation now.

=17


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> dont you have somewhere to go? bathroom? go watch T.V......heh-heh
> 
> Wufaded = 21




i dont have cable
Rathi134=27


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

my herpes...

=18


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

me neither...ugghh no cable or herpes.....

Wufaded = 22


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> me neither...ugghh no cable or herpes.....
> 
> Wufaded = 22



oh god i wasnt serious. i almost threw up

Rathi134=28


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

hey, I could have shown the herpes on my penis, thats just my leg which is the least infected area of my body.

=19


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Yeah that was pretty foul

=5


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

yeah way to go....careful what you ask for.....

Wufaded = 23


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

you want to see more... this thread can get disgusting soon.

=20


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> yeah way to go....careful what you ask for.....
> 
> Wufaded = 23



curse me

Rathi134=29


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

didnt really need to see the herpes

1


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

SweetRideNAz said:


> didnt really need to see the herpes
> 
> 1



can you explain to us how you got herpes

Rathi134=30


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

ok show more, ill call your bluff.....maybe other member will quit!!!

Wufaded = 24


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yes, I did a google image search on the term herpes, and found the least foul picture of it and posted it pretending it was of myself. 

New topic, best show on television right now is... ?!?

=21


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

what is this whoring all about anyways.

2


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

SweetRideNAz said:


> what is this whoring all about anyways.
> 
> 2



read the first page n00b lol.

Rathi134=31


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

best T.V. show....the george lopez show....lol

Wufaded = 25


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

i did read the first page, it was just a statement to add another post. thanx nOOb.

3


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> best T.V. show....the george lopez show....lol
> 
> Wufaded = 25



i dont get too watch tv, no cable wahhhhhh

Rathi134=32


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

go fight on another thread!

wufaded = 26


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> go fight on another thread!
> 
> wufaded = 26



noooo, new topic someone pick one
Rathi134=33


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I would say the best TV show on today is probably the daily show, funny every day, day in and day out... its hard to keep the humor that good.

=22


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Dry said:


> I would say the best TV show on today is probably the daily show, funny every day, day in and day out... its hard to keep the humor that good.
> 
> =22



southpark is funny
Rathi134=34


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

yup i agree both shows are funny, damn i need cable or satellite

Wufaded = 27


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

its all about viva la bam

4


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

SweetRideNAz said:


> its all about viva la bam
> 
> 4


family guy is funny also
Rathi134=35


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

punk'd is pretty cool as well

5


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

are temps rising in phx yet?

Wufaded = 28


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

SweetRideNAz said:


> punk'd is pretty cool as well
> 
> 5



SNL is good also
Rathi134=36


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

a little , but it rains, then the next day its hot, so it's kinda back and forth

6


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

all those shows are good, but daily show does it EVERY day... that amazes me.

=23


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

oic, monsoon season sucks azz..... :thumbdwn: 

Wufaded = 29


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Orange County Choppers(American Choppers) & Monster Garage are sweet shows too.

7


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

SweetRideNAz said:


> Orange County Choppers(American Choppers) & Monster Garage are sweet shows too.
> 
> 7



weather is cloudy hear in texas, still goes from hot to cold some though

Rathi134=37


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

OCC is a good show, they are good guys too (I'm a local )

=24


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

SNL used to be a good show, its gone down hill.

8


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

who is gonna win this thing?

Rathi134=38


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Dry said:


> OCC is a good show, they are good guys too (I'm a local )
> 
> =24


Sweet, they make some kick ass bikes.

9


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah it has, but all shows ride the rollercoaster of good/bad seasons...

=25


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Rathi134 said:


> who is gonna win this thing?
> 
> Rathi134=38


not me :thumbup: 

10


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

opinions on tuner transformation?
Rathi134=39


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

anyone seen the new movie "The Punisher", I thought it was kick ass.

11


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

ahh im prolly out, lunch time now....guess ill check in later....

Wufaded = 30


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

SweetRideNAz said:


> anyone seen the new movie "The Punisher", I thought it was kick ass.
> 
> 11



saw the girl next door

Rathi134=40


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

woot woot! time for me to catch up. WOot! NAH WONT WORK.

12


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

SweetRideNAz said:


> woot woot! time for me to catch up. WOot! NAH WONT WORK.
> 
> 12



bah gotta leave for work in a hour

Rathi134=41


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Rathi134 said:


> saw the girl next door
> 
> Rathi134=40


My bro saw it too. How was it?

13


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

How the hell did I miss this thread?

*CLOSED*


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

actually I got to leave in a couple of min. I got a 12:20 tee time. 

14


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

SweetRideNAz said:


> My bro saw it too. How was it?
> 
> 13



pretty funny, better then i thought it would be

Rathi134=42


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I thought I closed this thread?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

lunch time bishes!!! im out...one more for me

Wufaded = 31


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Ruben said:


> I thought I closed this thread?


Y close such a good thing? LOL :givebeer:

15


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Ruben said:


> I thought I closed this thread?



never will this close

Rathi134=43


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

This is the third time, I tried to close this thing..


Die thread die!


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Nooooooooooo!

16


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Ruben said:


> This is the third time, I tried to close this thing..
> 
> 
> Die thread die!



you havent been posting the number post your on. your gonna get banned from this contest!!

Rathi134=44


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Rathi134 said:


> you havent been posting the number post your on. your gonna get banned from this contest!!
> 
> Rathi134=44


LOL, :thumbup: 

17


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

SweetRideNAz said:


> LOL, :thumbup:
> 
> 17



its true! its true! ban ban ban ruben!!!

Rathi134=45


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

don't ypu guys have anything constructive to do? 

=1 lol


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

im out! Be back later.

18


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

xt_out said:


> don't ypu guys have anything constructive to do?
> 
> =1 lol



im studying and do this at the same time
Rathi134=46


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

is it time to say *IBTL!!!1111*?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

This thread won't be getting locked, it's officially sanctioned by NF admin.

FCS = cinq


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

FCS said:


> This thread won't be getting locked, it's officially sanctioned by NF admin.
> 
> FCS = cinq


in that case, I've got 2 

nah, I'm not a postwhore. creative stuff coming out this gap only!

or is it?


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

woot woot it started back up. fun times

Rathi134=47


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

well i dont see how i can catch up at this point but i have got to try
1


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Stupid finals. Looks like I missed a morning of fun. But I won't be going for any post whoring records here, since I'll be spending the afternoon/evening watching HOCKEY!

GO HABS! GO CANUCKS!

Ranex = 1


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i actually might still be in this

Wufaded = 32


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> i actually might still be in this
> 
> Wufaded = 32



nope your not, im at work back to whoring

Rathi134=48


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Rathi134 said:


> nope your not, im at work back to whoring
> 
> Rathi134=48


who did you sleep with to get that many posts?
 

(3)


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Rathi134 said:


> nope your not, im at work back to whoring
> 
> Rathi134=48


damn you and your whorin abilities.....

Wufaded = 33


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

man, i cant keep up with you guys, dont have the whorin skillz obviously
+2


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

takes a special breed with special gifts.....  

Wufaded = 34


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> takes a special breed with special gifts.....
> 
> Wufaded = 34



ugh work is slowing me down

Rathi134=49


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

This thread sucks without me and you know it! :fluffy:


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

with or without imo


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i will admit nothing!!!

Wufaded = 35


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Damn! Too late to get in on this

=1


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

Dan 29

admit or die


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Coco said:


> This thread sucks without me and you know it! :fluffy:



you shouldnt have double posted n00b
Rathi134=50


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

cool, the more the merrier....

Wufaded = 36


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Maybe, I can catch up...NOT

=2


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

You don't have an opinion in this thread since you didn't read the rules.


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Fitz_240 said:


> Maybe, I can catch up...NOT
> 
> =2


i will be the winner of this whoring contest!

Rathi134=51


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

this thing is getting run up by nubs

damn 60 seconds


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

You guys watchin' Fear Factor tonight?

=3


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

nope


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Fitz_240 said:


> You guys watchin' Fear Factor tonight?
> 
> =3




no i dont have cable lol
Rathi134=52


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

nope dont watch fear factor, besides laker game is on tonight

Wufaded = 37


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Temp is 78 here

=4


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> nope dont watch fear factor, besides laker game is on tonight
> 
> Wufaded = 37



mmm tasty coffee at work
Rathi134=53


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

i have cable internet and cable tv


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah...go Lakers... da Rockets aint got a chance.

=5


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

you are one lucky bastard

Wufaded = 38


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

im watching lakers vs houston tonight


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Dan-zig said:


> i have cable internet and cable tv



Me too

=6


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

me too, what a coincedence

Wufaded = 39


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

What other games on tonight?

=7


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

they shall tear


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Fitz_240 said:


> What other games on tonight?
> 
> =7



doesnt matter GO LAKERS!!!! :thumbup: 

Wufaded = 40


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Dan-zig said:


> they shall tear



Who?

=8


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

lakers will to houston
shaq will dominate


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> doesnt matter GO LAKERS!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Wufaded = 40



Yeah...I would like to see Karl and Gary get a ring... and Kobe's last chance too...lol


=9


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

im getting pwn3d

Rathi134=54


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

wtf is fear factory!?

(4)


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

its about time karl did
he got so close with utah, but couldnt finish it
gary deserves one too
they got some old school players on their team


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Fitz_240 said:


> Yeah...I would like to see Karl and Gary get a ring... and Kobe's last chance too...lol
> 
> 
> =9



you request will be honored, just watch and wait...

Wufaded = 41


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hawkon said:


> wtf is fear factory!?
> 
> (4)



Fear Factor = Reality show where contestants do gross and "scary" stuff to try and win $50,000.

=10


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

yeah go lakers


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> you request will be honored, just watch and wait...
> 
> Wufaded = 41



I definitely agree...as long as they all stay healthy! :thumbup:

=11


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

the rockets or mavs will win

Rathi134=55


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Rathi134 said:


> the rockets or mavs will win
> 
> Rathi134=35


Rockets will get swept!!

=12


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Rathi134 said:


> the rockets or mavs will win
> 
> Rathi134=35



your're crazy, and you cant type your own post count boo! :thumbdwn: 

Wufaded = 42


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

off the face of the planet


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

I would like to support the "Home" team, but let's be realistic.

=13


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

yes, he should fall off 

Wufaded = 43


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Rathi134=56


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Be nice...he's just confused

=14


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Fitz_240 said:


> Be nice...he's just confused
> 
> =14



my coffee is tasty 

Rathi134=57


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

That's a cool lookin snake Rathi...What is it?

=15


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Fitz_240 said:


> That's a cool lookin snake Rathi...What is it?
> 
> =15


the mighty munga wurm, do you want to become a follower of the mighty munga wurm

Rathi=58


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

you are alll post whores


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Nah...but, I like snakes

=16


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

im out of coffee

Rathi=59


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Dan-zig said:


> you are alll post whores



Isn't that the point of this thread?

=17


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

i think to win, you actually have to be known on the NF
I have never heard of any of you young whores

save it for the dude from LA


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Fitz_240 said:


> Isn't that the point of this thread?
> 
> =17



yes of course woot woot, i want coffee

Rathi=60


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Dan-zig said:


> i think to win, you actually have to be known on the NF
> I have never heard of any of you young whores
> 
> save it for the dude from LA



That's not in the rules!!!

=18


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

i was once the young whore too


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

i wander around the forums, dont post much in the tech sections due to ignorance, im in the dne section though

Rathi=61


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Gotta go... time to go home

=19


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Rathi134 said:


> i wander around the forums, dont post much in the tech sections due to ignorance, im in the dne section though
> 
> Rathi=61



I'm in HNE!!!

=20


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

im not listing my post count until i get to 100 and im close!!!!


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Dan-zig said:


> im not listing my post count until i get to 100 and im close!!!!



is that legal? Judges!!!!


Rathi=62


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

oh yeah?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

crap im falling farther and farther behind.....

Wufaded = 44


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

That's cheating.

=21


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Dan-zig said:


> oh yeah?



bannation!!!

Rathi=63


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

hey i never falsely stated anything
i only made an assumption


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Rathi134 said:


> bannation!!!
> 
> Rathi=63



I second that...but alas...I am a newb and my vote does not count

=22


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

only one judge in this one FCS

Wufaded = 45


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Dan-zig said:


> hey i never falsely stated anything
> i only made an assumption



you gotz to list post count in every post.

Rathi=64


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

w0rd


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

This seems like a nice place for random people to increase their post counts. Is there a time limit between posts? If no, then I don't see how it is that hard to just drop down 200 posts right away (Ctrl+N the reply window many times....).


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

:thumbup: Go FCS!!!

=23


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

im at 19 yo


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Dan-zig said:


> im at 19 yo



Ha Ha... I'm ahead of you...but I gotta quit now...go home from work...

Laterz

=24


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Kristian said:


> This seems like a nice place for random people to increase their post counts. Is there a time limit between posts? If no, then I don't see how it is that hard to just drop down 200 posts right away (Ctrl+N the reply window many times....).



bah 60 second limiter

Rathi=65


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

make it 20 down


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

guess im in 2nd place....c'mon power outage for Rathi134's area!!

Wufaded = 46


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

I cant wait till tonight woot woot
Rathi=66


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Damn I'm slizackilating. I should have woke up earlier 


1


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

arggh....ah i dont care i didnt want to be #1 whore anyway.....

Wufaded = 47


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

bah good news wufaded, there will be a very long period later on will i wont be posting 

rathi=67


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i dont need your pity guy (or gal?)....lol

Wufaded = 48


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

guy, i got a abnormal psy test
Rathi=68


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i can tell you the results of that test....you are abnormal....there you can continue whorin

Wufaded = 49


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

all your post are belong to me!


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

ahhh a good post count number to have 

rathi=69


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Rathi134 said:


> ahhh a good post count number to have
> 
> rathi=69


ahh so you are showboating now.....downfall is now cemented!

Wufaded = 50


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

69 is a cool number though

Rathi=70


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

ban that man with 70 posts


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

51 isnt too shabby either

Wufaded = 51


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

im at 23 yo


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Damn, this is my fourth.... no way I'm going to win this...


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

51 isnt bad, if your a n00b

Rathi=71


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

ahh u never know the "night shift" NF members might own us all.....

Wufaded = 52


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

maybe so


Rath=72


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

you think you're so clever, dont you?

Wufaded = 53


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

i need to hurry up and get 24, wait i already am


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Rathi134 said:


> my coffee is tasty
> 
> Rathi134=57


hey! that one is used up already! doubleposter! 

(5, and I'm outta this thread)


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

but didnt have a coffee in my hand when i said that so its totally different
rath=73


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

long time with no one posting in this one....

Wufaded = 54


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

you postwhores

1


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

where did everyone for that little while
Rath=74


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

eh what can i say, its true.....

Wufaded = 55


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

time to join the club '

Kal=2


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Whats everyone up to

Rathi=75


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

i'm at 3 now

kal=3


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

i got 38 minutes left at work woot woot
Rathi=76


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

i got 3 mins left

kal=4


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i had some work to do, had to get my lazy ass out of my chair and walk to the shop area.....damn vendor not following drawing specs :thumbdwn: 

Wufaded = 56


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

why do i keep posting in here

kal=5


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

cuz you're addicted and cant pry yourself away from the keyboard...

Wufaded = 57


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

shit you guys are whores.........






oh, and: 1


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

yes i am

Rath 77


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

most posts ever for me in one day....

Wufaded = 58


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

*sniff sniff* smells like....skanks...



Megaseth=2


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

^join the club

kal=6


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

almost feel bad if i go over 500......almost...heh-heh

Wufaded = 59


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Most posts for me also lol
Rath=78


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

Rathi134 said:


> Most posts for me also lol
> Rath=78


post whore of the day

kal=7


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i could be working on my research paper right now, but wheres the fun in that.



Megaseth=3


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

you guys dont know how much i *love* the 60 sec rule....arghhhh!!!

Wufaded = 60


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

it should be a 30 sec rule 

kal=8


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

mmmhmmm, soooo great for us men of the night, or mid afternoon really.




Megaseth=4


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

shit_pewp

2


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

lol were the whores of the night

kal=9


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

shift_cock




Megaseth=5


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

im gonna lose my lead
Rath=79


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

shift_10

kal=10


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

lead or head???? 



Megaseth=6


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

both?

Rath=80


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

catching up to 76

kal=11


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I cant believe you had to do this on a day i had to work DAMMIT!
1


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

this bores me...is anyone up for a game of basketball?




Megaseth=7......bitches!


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

you got pwn3d

Rath=81


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

this thread will have 5,000 post by the end of the day

kal=12


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Al Capown3d?



Megaseth=8


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

i like cows

Rath=82


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i eat chickens


Megaseth=9


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

1 more for post count

kal=13


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yay lots of whoring

3


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

this sucks, im outta here........................................










J/K ******!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Megaseth=10


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm addicted to the Nitto Drag R game 

4


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

i do to

Rath=83


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

For the magnitude of post whoring I do on this forum, I sure have been slackin on this thread. I blame it on the Nitto Drag game. You fuckers should get addicted too. Join the team "NissanForums" on the game. I'm all alone 

5


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

never!

Rath=84


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i might end up watching the laker game and whorin it up at the same time tonight...

Wufaded = 61


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Is this where the partys at?


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

damn rathi you whore :thumbup: 

kal=14


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

19 minutes of work left, then test 

Rath=85


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

_Hoooooray!!! for bewbies!!!!_ All soft and cuddly like amazing pillows


6


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

yeah he's a big whore

Wufaded = 62


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i leave for a few minutes and im already WAY behind, you dirty whores






Megaseth=11


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Bumpin240sx said:


> Is this where the partys at?


 Apparently so  :banana: :banhump: :banana: :crazy:   :hal: :fluffy:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Bumpin240sx said:


> Is this where the partys at?


 Apparently so  :banana: :banhump: :banana: :crazy:   :hal: :fluffy:

7


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Good luck on the test guy

Wufaded = 63


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

1 more post

kal=15


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

i cant wait till tonite

Rath=86


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Kalel = KOCAP (king of cut and paste)

8


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

yes one more post, but still way behind..

Wufaded = 64


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Good, no Rathi means we can catch up!! WHA-BAM SUCKAS!






Megaseth=12


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

true dat westside style
Rath=87


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

Nissanforums KOCAP

Kal=16


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Rath got a huge advantage on this thread ... Will he be king of 24hours de pos whoring?? 

9


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

damn i might lose the #2 spot.....

Wufaded = 65


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

cut and past is for suckas



Megaseth=13


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

i'm bored

kal=17


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

hopefully you all have ADD

Wufaded = 66


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

i will make up lost time tonight, no class till 11am
Rath=88


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm #3 top post whore of the entire forum  I got the bronze. Who thinks they should lift the 1 minute post whore rule just for 24 hr de whore??

10


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

cuting and pasting is for champs

kal=18


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I'm #3 top post whore of the entire forum  I got the bronze. Who thinks they should lift the 1 minute post whore rule just for 24 hr de whore??
> 
> 10


sure why not, that message is getting really annoying

Wufaded = 67


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Rath=89

Doesnt bother me if it stays or not


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

hoooray beer!!!

11


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

my eyes are going to fall out before this is over 

12


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

it bothers me if you stay Rathi.....j/k....whore

Wufaded = 68


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

bye bye opium no double posting back to back, another mod eliminated
Rath=90


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

OPIUM DOUBLE POSTED!!!!!





Megaseth=14


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

err, OPIUM you are out......no double posts! read the rules! Coco went out like that also!!!

Wufaded = 69


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

damn I am behind now.

19


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

coco and opium are n00bs

Rath=91


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

not as much as me...




Megaseth=15


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

damn this makes it 70 for today, and 500 overall!!

Wufaded = 70


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

rath is gonna take it anyways
20


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

java and cha tonight lalala
Rath=92


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

hey Rathi, whats a munga wurm???? i know what mung is, but a munga wurm???




Megaseth=16


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

the greatest thing ever! (its off a magic the gathering card mungha wurm but i took out the h) when we die we will ride on his back forever

Rath=93


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Shhhhhhh 

13


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

:fluffy:


OPIUM said:


> Shhhhhhh
> 
> 13



go hang out with coco

Rath=94


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

BTW, I'm not a mod. Just a 










as well as a really swell mofo (not related to club mofo)

14


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

such a late start

=1


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

oh ok, but i still pwn3d you lol
Rath=95


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

You play magic??? wanna play sometime before i sell my cards??




Megaseth=17


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

15


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

hey, lexx was a pretty cool show. so damn dirty, i like it! Zev was freakin hot.



Megaseth=18


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

megaseth said:


> You play magic??? wanna play sometime before i sell my cards??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure but my cards are in beaumont, well the majority of them are.
rath=96


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

woo hoo.. almost 4,200 posts :fluffy:








\

16


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

how long have you played mega?

Rath=97


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

what colors do you play??




Megaseth=19, and my age!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Hooray for Arbor Day

17


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

all of em, im off to home

Rath=98


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

^^ Ba hahahahahaha!

18


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

for a while. i started in the 6th grade, sooo... 7 years ago?? i didnt have a whole lot of money to get a lot of cards, but i played with the best at my school and learned well. now it takes no skill and you can get so many good cards so easily. i stopped playing and buying around 8th grade, but play a little more last year cause my old cards kicked new players asses.



Megaseth=20


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Pictar King  

19


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

uh-huh..........





Megaseth=21


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

_"hey, anyone got any gum??"_ 

20


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

_I should have never slept with you!!_ 

21


edit: You all suck. Your so inconsistent!!! fuck!


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

anybody know where I can get some hammer pants...I just wore out the crotch in mine...damn it, my last pair


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Don't tell us how!

1


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

2nd hand store

22


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

aight bishes, im out. this sucks, i got better things to do that whore without getting paid.




Megaseth=Final count: 22


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

That might not be a good idea. Think of what the previous owner did! AHHHHHH

2


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Don't tell us how!
> 
> 1


you cant touch this....is this a dance off challenge?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

:fluffy: :hal: :jump: 

3


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> :fluffy: :hal: :jump:
> 
> 3












23


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Your crazy! :crazy:

4


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

what happened to the dood with 98 posts?

26


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

He went to a better place!

5


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

he on his way home from work

1


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

ba ahhahaahha work! 

24


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

someone should pass him uip 27


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

All 2s in da post count!

6


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

wo! wont you be a passerby!

28


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

my back hurts.. I need a backeyotomy 










25


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

im next in line, but im taking off of work too in a bit

Wufaded = 71


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You wish!

7


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

all i have are my hope and dreams...

Wufaded = 72


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

29 booooii!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Hopes and dreams are nothing but imagination; they aren't reality!

8


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm JDM sweeter than all!!

26


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

JDM this JDM that! Is that all there is! I like my women from northern europe!

9


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

busy server message keeping me outta here!!!

Wufaded = 73


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

home from work now to class

Rath=99


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

aww crap look whos back

Wufaded = 74


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I'm JDM sweeter than all!!
> 
> 26


 :waving: :banhump: :idhitit: 

30 i


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

one hundred bishes

Rath=100


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

wasnt your post count doubled?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Ahhh Server is to Busy! :wtf:

10


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

damn thats quite a feat

Wufaded = 75


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

75-64=11


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> damn thats quite a feat
> 
> Wufaded = 75


sigh off to class then java and cha. you should have the lead in a little while now but ill get it back dont worry

Rath=101


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

32 

i say ban the winner
let that be a lesson to you other post whores


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yes BURN HIM BURN HIM! ummmm oops I mean BAN HIM BAN HIM! 

12


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

nah im leaving in 20 mins, dont know if i will be on tonight....

Wufaded = 76


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

haha


13


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Dan-zig said:


> 32
> 
> i say ban the winner
> let that be a lesson to you other post whores


i wouldnt be surprised if the prize is a one week ban....

Wufaded = 77


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I really don't care about being a whore, I'll jus keep replying with funny stuff and count later. I already got my post whore award.

Ninety-Nine = Lost count


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Does post count really matter?

14


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

this thread did make the day go by faster than usual

Wufaded = 78


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NissanForums
*







*
*We Love this Sh^t!!!*


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Ohh to late for me my day was SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!

15


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm late  

1


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

better late than never

Wufaded = 79


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I was late too!

16


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

yeah well as pointless as it is to try to catch back up, here is number 2

+2 yeah


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's JDM, yo.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Go Dodgers!!!! swept the Giants :cheers: :cheers: :fluffy:



2


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Here is number 



17


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

32 
ga16 is teh [email protected] tyte post whore champ


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Aww...poor Opie. gonna have to take some time off.

In retrospect this was a bad idea. Now I have to moderate this.


FCS = 6


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)




----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> Go Dodgers!!!! swept the Giants :cheers: :cheers: :fluffy:
> 
> 
> 
> 2


damn straight, and im going to the game here in L.A. this friday...and they will sweep them again!!!

Wufaded = 80


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Oh, and the 60 second limit is for losers.

7!!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm half the whore I use to be 



3


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)




----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Get back in practice

8


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

damn tough break OPIUM, didnt think you was gonna get the plug pulled...

Wufaded = 81


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Maple Leafs Suck.

9


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Hey Ninety-nine your forgetting to add your count :cheers: 




4


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

is this the fastest growing thread in NF history?

=24


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i think i picked up all the whoring tendencies..

Wufaded = 82


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I think it is. It's killing the server. 

10


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Maple leafs still suck :jump: 



5


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

wow, this is the most posts i have seen in such a short period of time

+3


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

yup i couldnt access the site 20 mins ago...

Wufaded = 83


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

what happened to opi? 33


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

what happened to Opie? 

:showpics: 



6


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

The Atligirl thread grew pretty fast too.

pc=?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

i think everyone here is a post whore!

18


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

killing the server with whorin, now thats funny :thumbup: 
4


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

OPIUM double posted, got teh BAN

Wufaded = 84


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm scared...I had the same thought as dan-zig :givebeer: 



7


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)




----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

cant reply fast enough, damn 1 post per 60sec limit...

4


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The Server Has Been Served!


19


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

nice pic Ninety-Nine SE-L, now what the hell is it

5


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> I'm scared...I had the same thought as dan-zig :givebeer:
> 
> 
> 
> 7


34

look, np we are meant to be, cant you see? 


please?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)




----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Geez

20


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

metallica and ac dc rock

35


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> I'm half the whore I use to be
> 
> 
> 
> 3


I can change that.









pc=?+1


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

hard core 



21


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I want to go home now 



8


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by: *Dan-zig*
> _metallica and ac dc rock_


Linkin Park is better

+6


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

then get out lol j/k!

22


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

why would you want to go home when you can stay here and be a whore with the rest of us???

7


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

alo?

36


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> Linkin Park is better
> 
> +6



If you are an Emo child who wants to cut your wrists cry about how much life sucks and DIE!



23


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> Linkin Park is better
> 
> +6



i cant believe you just said that
ban this man back to pakistan!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I 2nd that! Ban him Ban him and then Burn Him Burn Him for he is a witch (I can prove it he must wear black!) Burn him at the stake!



24


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

LOL, ok i guess we dont have any linkin park fans here, how about Incubus, Red Hot Chilli Peppers maybe...and no i am not wearing any black

8


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The new incubus track SUCKS!!!! They have gone down hill  . now Red Hot Chilli Peppers is a good band :cheers: .


25


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Morning View wasnt that bad but i must admit there best stuff is Make Yourself

9


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah your right. But they are going DOWNHILL!!!!


26


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Sad but true...hey is anyone else playing the Nitto drag racing game that was posted, im bored and not getting any challanges???

10


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Nope sorry!



27


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

oh well, hey im almost at post 100...

11


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm getting close to 250 



28


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

time for me to get in on this! 

1


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Hey you ruined it it was only two of us in here errrrrr!




29


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

what about Dispatch anyone?


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

there it is, post 100, only took me 7 months of being a member, then agian i think i only posted 3 things in the first 6 months of being on here, time for a new avatar i think

12


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Just read about this thread 

1 fooo!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by: *SR20 Who Knew?*
> _Just read about this thread _


i know i got in way late so im behind

13


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You all foooos!




30


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I need CD-R's anyone want to give me one?

2


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Nope!



31


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

go to fry's they're almost free. 

2


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by: *SR20 Who Knew?*
> _I need CD-R's anyone want to give me one?_


i will give you one, only 100 shipped to your door :thumbup: 

14


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Thats the way castrate him with shipping charges for his CD-R!


32


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

my dinner smells good. 

3


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> i will give you one, only 100 shipped to your door :thumbup:


Why so expensive?  

Anyone here ever eat adobo(sp?) ? 




3


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Already ate FOOOO!

33


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by: *JAMESZ*
> _Thats the way castrate him with shipping charges for his CD-R!_


yeah well i need to make some cash somehow, me being a poor college student and all

15


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm going to buy some CD-R's now so time out while I'm gone ok.


4


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

No No No No No No!!!!!!

34


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

yes yes yes yes yes yes!!!!!!

16


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I need to find a job and become a productive member of society.

5


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

YES You SHOULD!!!!!

35


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

time to eat!

4


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Already did!



36


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

back for more

rathi-102


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

I already did as well

17


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Rathi sucks!



37


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

oh yeah i pwn3d my test

rathi=103


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

ah crap Rathi134 is back, there goes my chance of catching up to the lead any time soon

18


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> ah crap Rathi134 is back, there goes my chance of catching up to the lead any time soon



guess whose back,back again

Rathi=104


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Guess what? Guess what?



38


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

must.....keep....up.....with Rathi134, damn i just cant be that big of a whore

19


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

5 more weeks of school! :cheers: 
But summer classes start 5 days after my last final :thumbdwn: 

6


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

tell a friend

Rathi-105


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

hello everyone how are you


b14gee = 1


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

In real late


39


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

back again, to whore again

Rathi=106


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

no summer classes for me, but then again i might get kicked out of school for a semester so i will need to be doing some summer classes sometime in the future, damn low ass GPA

20


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

oh yeah baby i love whorin all night long

Rathi=107


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Lozer!




40


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

and another post for me

21


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

whore!

Rathi=108


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Damn, 108? You're the loser.

4


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by: *Rathi134*
> _whore!_


yes you are

22


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Ruben said:


> Damn, 108? You're the loser.
> 
> 4



hey need i remind you of the pwning i delievered to you once already?

Rathi=109


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

LoZer!

41


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

good god, i cant keep up, hey Rathi134 can you teach me how to be a better whore?

23


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

you couldnt be a better player then me


Rathi=110


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

mmm, dinner was good. 

5


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by: *Rathi134*
> _you couldnt be a better player then me_


maybe not but i can try

24


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

By posting faster and just avoiding the 60 second rule!




42


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

even if you posted in luxury

Rath=111


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

how do you avoid the 60 second rule?

6


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh, so thats how its done :loser: 

25


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

HAHA in luxury!

700 is fast well it was when i built the computer!



43


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

sno said:


> how do you avoid the 60 second rule?
> 
> 6



by posting twice in a row


Rathi-112


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

By posting every 60.0000001 seconds fooo! :fluffy: 



44


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

hey Rathi134, stop trying to get peopled banned, we all know the rules of post whoring here states no back to back posts

26


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

man i cant believe wufaded has caught up


Rathi-113


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

60.000000001, you must have some crazy timing to get it that close, you holding a stop watch with you or something

27


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> 60.000000001, you must have some crazy timing to get it that close, you holding a stop watch with you or something




must be, bia bia

Rathi=114


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I should thats a good idea!


44


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

ya'll have too much time on your hands

7


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

oh great, i just gave him another way to post even more

28


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

stop acting like a bish you scared


Rath=115


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

HAHA No work tonight fooooo!
Soccer ended early

46


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

yes, yes i do have too much time on my hands, no money will do that to you

29


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

i got a car club meet but id rather go to that then whore


Rathi=116


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Get a job!


47


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

JAMESZ said:


> Get a job!
> 
> 
> 47



i got one

Rathi=117


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

i have school and my formula car team to worry about, not much time for work, but i do have a lot of time to be on here...go figure

30


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Oh I see how it is!


48


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> i have school and my formula car team to worry about, not much time for work, but i do have a lot of time to be on here...go figure
> 
> 30



interesting, a formula one car team eh?

Rathi=118


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

Boo!!! You are all weak


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

just keep on posting


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Charles you SUCK!


49


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Dan-zig said:


> just keep on posting




will do captain

Rathi=119


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Charles you SUCK!
> 
> 
> 49


 your mom.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You wish!


50


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

fight fight fight


Rath=120


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by: *Rathi134*
> _interesting, a formula one car team eh?_


yeah, its really more of a mini formula car team that is done through the schools SAE chapter, its all custom work, chromoly frame, CBR600 motor with a garrett turbocharger, home made ECU, Nissin brakes and an all carbon fiber body (although thats not done yet) we then take the car to Detroit in 5 weeks to compete against other schools...

31


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Bring It On!



51


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> You wish!
> 
> 
> 50



wishes are fables. I am reality, therefore I PWN all x2,333,430,234!!


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> yeah, its really more of a mini formula car team that is done through the schools SAE chapter, its all custom work, chromoly frame, CBR600 motor with a garrett turbocharger, home made ECU, Nissin brakes and an all carbon fiber body (although thats not done yet) we then take the car to Detroit in 5 weeks to compete against other schools...
> 
> 31



thats badass

Rathi-121


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Thats awesome where are you going to school?

52


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

JAMESZ said:


> Thats awesome where are you going to school?
> 
> 52



i wanna go there


Rathi-122


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

damn

kal=19


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Charles R Darwin said:


> wishes are fables. I am reality, therefore I PWN all x2,333,430,234!!



With all of your 16 posts haha.


53


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

im hoping we get the car done in time, last year we made the lightest car in competition history with a side mounted motor with an all aluminum frame but we couldnt stop for anything with the go kart brakes we were using...

32


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

help help im stuck in the vent


Rathi=123


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

"Hi, principal Skinner! Hi, Super-nintendo Chalmers!"

1


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

whoring is fun. i don't care about keeping track.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

How are you stuck?


54


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

spelch said:


> "Hi, principal Skinner! Hi, Super-nintendo Chalmers!"
> 
> 1




a n00b!!!!!!!


Rathi-124


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Target acquired!




55


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

help help i cant move im scared!!

Rathi-125


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

oh yeah i go to K-State University...there are some really bad pics here of last years car if you want to take a look but the site hasnt been updated in forever...http://www.ksu.edu/sae/formula/2002_car.html

33


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

fawk, i see Rathi is back....so much for me catching up

Wufaded = 85


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

BoxBroSG said:


> oh yeah i go to K-State University...there are some really bad pics here of last years car if you want to take a look but the site hasnt been updated in forever...http://www.ksu.edu/sae/formula/2002_car.html
> 
> 33



trying to get us to surf your site and forget about whoring!


Rathi-126


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Nice sounds like FUN FUN!


56


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

freakin Rathi, you need help, this whorin cant be good for u

Wufaded = 86


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

hell wufaded is back, now i am in danger of losing my lead


Rathi-127


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah stop so I can catch up!




57


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

LOL, yeah that was my plan but the site really isnt worth much time, i wasnt apart of the team that takes care of the website so there are only like 4 really old pics on there and thats it....it really sucks but oh well, this years car should do better than that one

34


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

whorin i healthy



Rathi=128


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

relax your whore title is all but locked up, im only on here for a bit..

Wufaded = 87


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Hope it does!



58


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

ok well my whoring is done for a little while, i have some school things to do

35


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I am still game. 


59


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

damn jamez has 58 already, geez

Wufaded = 88


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

car club meet in a bit

Rath=129


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Catchin up in a bit!


60


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

What are the rankings as of right now?

Rath=130


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

yeah you both you arent going anywhere and stay to win this shiznit!

Wufaded = 89


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You first

Wufaded 2nd

me third



61


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

true dat

Rathi=131


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

the rankings? didnt you get the email? you've been DQ'd!!!! i thought you knew!!!

j/k i guess its

1. Rathi
2. Me
3. Jamez..????

Wufaded = 90


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Me still third


62


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> the rankings? didnt you get the email? you've been DQ'd!!!! i thought you knew!!!
> 
> j/k i guess its
> 
> ...



bah im still in it lol, i gotta represent all the whores in dne heh

Rathi=132


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

so you guys whore often....? and what do you usually wear when whorin?

Wufaded = 91


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Funny thing is us whores in dis peice aren't whores usually LOL!


63


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> so you guys whore often....? and what do you usually wear when whorin?
> 
> Wufaded = 91



i whore naked


Rathi=133


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Don't tell me that ignorance is bliss!



64


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i see, very interesting, carry on

Wufaded = 92


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

hey what new lil john songs are out that are really good(not get low or dont give a)


Rathi=134


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

No you guys stop I have to catch up!





65


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i wonder what else is going on on NF today..

Wufaded = 93


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> i wonder what else is going on on NF today..
> 
> Wufaded = 93



no telling


Rathi=135


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

This is all that is happening!




66


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

me = 1 this is the only one you bitches are getting from me!!!!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

you want me to stop, now why would i do that..

Wufaded = 94


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> me = 1 this is the only one you bitches are getting from me!!!!




we pwns you n00b


Rathi=136


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It's 1 more then we ever wanted!


67


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i saw a thread titled "Big Boobs".....

Wufaded = 95


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Are there any?



68


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

I saw a few threads, i need to check em out tomorrow

Rath=137


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

no dang it you go check them now, dont worry nothing is going to be going here.......except extreme whorin on my part...

Wufaded = 96


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Go Check Now!



69


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

i aint gonna sleep aint gonna breath


Rathi=138


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

96 and 69 humm interesting.



70


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

yeah you do that, good luck

Wufaded = 97


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

we should do a contest like this every so often fun stuff

Rathi=139


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

We should!




71


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

let me guess you aint got shat to do either huh, jamez?

Wufaded = 98


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

car club meet in a minute or two 

Rathi=140


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

GO AWAY HAHAHA! I want your position!



72


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

im out good luck everyone


Rathi=141


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Your correct I have nothing to do. I live in Tennessee what is there to do?



73


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

you guys are a bunch of whores.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

guess its all on you then jamez, im taking off soon too

Wufaded = 99


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

one last post, be back in a few 

Rathi=142


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!




74


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

thats 100 for me, i feel so dirty.....this bores me, im outta here... :givebeer: 

GO LAKERS!

Wufaded = 100


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Ill catch you soon enough!







75


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

lakers suck ass. kobe needs to go to jail.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Sno do you fooo! 



76


----------



## Charles R Darwin (Feb 19, 2004)

bahh.. back from the eats :fluffy:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

What happened to the site?



77


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

mr.T had the best bling of all time


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Oh did you?



78


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

40 i think im at


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

40 isn't bad.



79


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

best hair....Mr.T's or Steven Segal.....two guys that will always be winners to me.....but mr.T was a bad mofo


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

41 isnt bad you mean


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

OHHHHH 41 your still in 4th fooo!




80


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

6 any good?...I know the answer so keep it to yourself

me 6 them .........better I guess


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

take a shower shine your shoes

edit 42


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Messa in 3rd!




81


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

wish I had more time....damn why do I have to work...I'll never win anything

7


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Well I just noticed awhile back and then the site went down for me and that really slowed me down!



82


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

arnt we supposed to have a dance off?

8


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Was that you that challanged me?






83


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

yeah thats right...I got moms to sew up the hammer pants

9


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

uh huh.




84


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

I was going to buy a 86 300zx a few months back

10


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zweet! I love my Z! I drive a Jetta daily and the Z is my baby.



85


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

43


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

That wasn't informative! :loser: lol!

Now FCS is going to rape you!

I have an 86 300ZX Turbo!


86


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

yeppers that was my first choice, before I got the 240, but the money was right for what I got...still I long for the 300, ever see a 92 convertible? I think thats the year....pearl white one down the street...my fav.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah there is a pearl white convertible in my Z club. It was at the show this weekend it was very clean! My only complaint is that it is an auto  .





87


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

yeah that is a problem...gotta have a 5 speed

this is 12


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Same here it has to be a manual tranny. Anything else I wont even consider. I could always get it and do a TT and 5 speed swap lol. But then again I could just go buy a TT. But I love my Z31 and I won't get rid of it. The Jetta I drive daily just makes me love my Z so much more. And the Jetta has taught me to hate wrong wheel drive. I HATE FWD!



88


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

haha I dont have a daily driver, you see I need a winter driver, so I use my 88 s-10...this thing could make you love your VW trust me, but it nice keeping the car out of the salt...damn snow


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

LOL don't have snow much here in Tennessee. It really sucks but I may be in New York next year so loads of snow but then I won't have my Z since it will be in storage. 

89


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

this is 14, I havent driven my car in 6 months


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Until recently I hadn't driven my car in about that much since I was doing alot of work on it (mods and such hehe). But I have it back now but I still don't drive it even I just like to look at it.

90


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

wow not much happened here while i was gone, oh well time for me to read for school


Rathi=143


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Damn this thread is growing so fast.

=1


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

any exuse to whore


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

This thing still going? Daymn...


Ranex = 2

__________________________________________


BTW, GO FLAMES GO!


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

This thread is almost over.

=2


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

i was in the race at once
but now i just whore


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Dan-zig said:


> i was in the race at once
> but now i just whore


..and you forgot your post count, wannabepostwhore! 

(6)


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I didn't forget mine!




91


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

So...who won?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

35 more minutes.


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

::yawn:: i woke up early just to secure the win, thats how much i like to whore 


Rath=144


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

i was ginna ask who won, but guess it's not over yet. Have to do this again sometime...


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

and one more to secure the win...kind of, woot woot


Rath=145


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

you gotta get 150! I'll help by posting.


Is that cheating?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Rathi134 said:


> ::yawn:: i woke up early just to secure the win, thats how much i like to whore
> 
> 
> Rath=144


 :loser:


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

It's official, Rathi134 is teh winnAr. Here's your prize. Print it, cut it out, and wear it all day!!!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

101 ways to whore

Wufaded = 101


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

d'oh!....i guess my official tally was 100

Wufaded = 2nd place


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Good job, whores. :thumbup:


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

i did it!


thank you thank you


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Congrats Rathi! You are a true whore :thumbup:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Coco said:


> So...who won?


you're the winner in my book :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

It doesnt matter if you win or lose...its how you cheat to win.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I am the second loser YAY!!!!!!!!

92


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I have a belly button!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> I have a belly button!


uhhhhhhhhh... hmmmmmm.....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

oompa loompa doopety doo...i've got another puzzle for you...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> hehe:


holy shit!!!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

BowZers :crazy: 



93


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm back bitches!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

wow this thread is still going, do we still get banned for posting back to back?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LOL, first time I've been banned since that banning thread.

I got so borred, I drew this:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Man there are other things to do when your bored!



94


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> wow this thread is still going, do we still get banned for posting back to back?


fuckin hope not!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by *OPIUM*
> _fuckin hope not!_


well lets run a quick test

#1


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

and post number 2, lets see what happens


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

**ban**


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

dum da dum dum dumm~~!!!


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

fook yu


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

The return of the pictar king!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

i think this is post #1
w00t


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Dan-zig said:


> The return of the pictar king!



Hooray!!!!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You guys suck!




95


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

do not


(20 something)


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

yeah you do!






96


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

JAMESZ said:


> You guys suck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You blow!
#2


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You wouldn't know  .




97


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

so uh.... you people like stuff?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

what kind of stuff?




98


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

things that rhyme with bo peep?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I don't much like sheep.


99


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Do they give you the creeps?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

they make me weep


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Not Me!



100


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Cause you got flea


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i just peed... on you...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Now I got the flu


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

here in New york we call that herpes...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

In Pennsylvania they call it hershey's


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

isnt this thread done with?? 
ibtl


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Rathi134 said:


> isnt this thread done with??
> ibtl


 Automatic 24 Hour Ban!


----------

